# Photonic Harmony



## Photonic Harmony (Oct 13, 2008)

If you find photographic challenges rewarding you may want to see this
 ... www.photonicharmony.com


----------



## Sirashley (Oct 13, 2008)

I did not click on your link on principle. Coming on to another site and posting for your site is flat out disrespectful. I hope the mods delete this post...


----------



## Photonic Harmony (Oct 14, 2008)

I fully appreciate your position, thanks for the response though


----------



## Trace63 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ban-hammer


----------



## Photonic Harmony (Oct 15, 2008)

Appreciate the interest, thanks.


----------



## shed301 (Oct 19, 2008)

personal websites should be moved to the personal and professional website part of the forum thanks


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2008)

Thread moved. 

Photonic Harmony, we appreciate your interest in TPF. However, posting in the monthly contest to pimp your website's contest is in very poor taste. In addition, your signature appears to be nothing more than a mild form of member-mining, which can get you banned. Please abide by the forum guidelines, located in the FAQ's - and please modify your signature if you want to keep it.

Thank you.


----------

